# Swan Tags



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Two questions:

1. Are you charged the $25 evif you don't get a swan tag?

2. What percentage of applicants get a tag?

Thanks Jason


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

It's only $5 and you get it back if unsuccessful


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I am non resident therefore it is $25. But I do get it back, good.

How many people apply compared to the 2200 that are given out?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Steve...it is $25 for a non-res.You get a refund if not drawn.

Go to...http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/licenses/docs/sfn-6327.pdf


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Not too many. Last year was the first year I didn't get a tag in all the years I applied.

I usually make Jerky out of mine. If I had some left, I would take some up to the PETA folks. Mmmmmmmmmm, Swan Jerky


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I have already applied. So I have about a 90% chance of getting one?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You did last year but I think there's a good chance of seeing the percentage drop this year with more hunters coming. Plus I think there's just been an increase in hunting them. Even so, you will still have a much greater chance at drawing one than not.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Put mine in the mail today. This year im going for the neckcollar!!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Ditto GB3, Neck Collar, be it regular or radio, ones gonna be mine.


----------

